# new pics..03 540 + BBS RS-GT



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

pics taken around the Washington DC area today, 6/12/04.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Awsome ride. :thumbup:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Nothing like a beautiful background except an even more beautiful foreground :thumbup: 
Very nice!


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

humanoid said:


> Nothing like a beautiful background except an even more beautiful foreground :thumbup:
> Very nice!


Thanks for the nice comments. I just got a new camera about 3 weeks ago and I am still learning on how to fully take advantage of it. I bought a new Nikon D2H which ate up my mod money for the rest of the year.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

jun said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. I just got a new camera about 3 weeks ago and I am still learning on how to fully take advantage of it. I bought a new Nikon D2H which ate up my mod money for the rest of the year.


Nice camera and geared for the professional! I'm trying to locate Nikon D70 DSLR but, they're all on backorder it seems


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

humanoid said:


> Nice camera and geared for the professional! I'm trying to locate Nikon D70 DSLR but, they're all on backorder it seems


I got mine at cameta.com. This is where I bought mine and I received mine in 3 days. They sell cameras in different kits or packages in different combinations. I did a brief search today and stopped counting at 5. They have the best prices on cameras and they are totally legit.

http://stores.ebay.com/Cameta-Camera_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQdptZ0QQsclZallQQsotimedisplayZ2QQtZkm


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Awesome pics, fellow Sterling Gray owner


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

jun said:


> I got mine at cameta.com. This is where I bought mine and I received mine in 3 days. They sell cameras in different kits or packages in different combinations. I did a brief search today and stopped counting at 5. They have the best prices on cameras and they are totally legit.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Cameta-Camera_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQdptZ0QQsclZallQQsotimedisplayZ2QQtZkm


Looking right now thanks for the link. I just need the body and accessories, I already have a few lenses.

Have you shot with the D70 and D100? If so which would you prefer and why.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

humanoid said:


> Looking right now thanks for the link. I just need the body and accessories, I already have a few lenses.
> 
> Have you shot with the D70 and D100? If so which would you prefer and why.


I've never used a D70 but my previous camera was a D100. I sold my D100 ang ordered the D2H on the same day. I can only talk about the D100 as I've had some time with it. With a D100, a custom curve is a necessity. Using the built-in tone settings, my pictures are almost always underexposed. Of course, I can overexposed the shot by +0.3 or +0.7, but it also washes away some of the details. Other than this, the D100 is a very solid camera. With my D2H, I don't see a need to download a custom curve.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

jun said:


> I've never used a D70 but my previous camera was a D100. I sold my D100 ang ordered the D2H on the same day. I can only talk about the D100 as I've had some time with it. With a D100, a custom curve is a necessity. Using the built-in tone settings, my pictures are almost always underexposed. Of course, I can overexposed the shot by +0.3 or +0.7, but it also washes away some of the details. Other than this, the D100 is a very solid camera. With my D2H, I don't see a need to download a custom curve.


I went ahead and ordered the D70 with the 18-70 AF-S lens. I guess tomorrow they will send and email to me with info for the order and hopefully, I will be shooting with it by Thursday.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Jun,

Great car, man! :thumbup: 

The photos look really good except for the jagged lines. Are you using Photoshop to re-size your images? If so, I think you may have the interpolation set to 'Nearest Neighbor' (doesn't anti alias when resizing) instead of 'Bicubic'.

-Mark

Here's a comparison:


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hi Jun,
> 
> Great car, man! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Mark,

I always use bicubic when I am enlarging a pic and I uncheck the resample box when I downsize my pic.

I guess, I need to play more with Elements.

Thanks fo the comments though.

Jun


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jun,

Something else is happening to your images then... oversharpening? (just my $.02)

When you scale down your images, you are unchecking the resample box to keep the file size the same?

Mark


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Jun, nice pics, these are the type of wheels I was looking for. Out of curiousity, any rubbing with the 275 in the back? Did you need to roll your fenders? Doesn't look like it from the pics.

Thanks,

Simpson


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweet ride, love the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

samps said:


> Jun, nice pics, these are the type of wheels I was looking for. Out of curiousity, any rubbing with the 275 in the back? Did you need to roll your fenders? Doesn't look like it from the pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simpson


I have not experience any rubbing at all. So far, I've had 3 people in the car with some light load in the trunk plus my 2 10 inch subwoofers in a box and 2 jl audio amps.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

markseven said:


> Hey Jun,
> 
> Something else is happening to your images then... oversharpening? (just my $.02)
> 
> ...


Hey Jun,

I just realized that if the browser window isn't maximized, explorer resizes the image to fit - that's why the edges looked jaggie. My bad 

-Mark


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey Jun,
> 
> I just realized that if the browser window isn't maximized, explorer resizes the image to fit - that's why the edges looked jaggie. My bad
> 
> -Mark


You made think about my picturers

I tried downsizing my pics in several ways but I can't see the jaggies. Nice talking to someone who is also into some photography.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jun,

I'm not much of a photographer, but I did work as a color correction tech for about a year and a half. Photoshop is the best  

Again, your car and pictures look awesome. :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

jun said:


> pics taken around the Washington DC area today, 6/12/04.


I love that color, looks great!


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

jun said:


> pics taken around the Washington DC area today, 6/12/04.


Very nice. 
Are those 19" wheels? If 19", do you find the ride too harsh to use as a daily driver? 
And what are you using to get that shine on your car?


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

FireWalker said:


> Very nice.
> Are those 19" wheels? If 19", do you find the ride too harsh to use as a daily driver?
> And what are you using to get that shine on your car?


I am using 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. Tires are 245/40 and 275/35 Goodyear F1 DS G3. Since I live and work in the Wash DC area, I didn't even look at the 19's. The 18's are just fine. It rides like my oem setup which are 18x8 and 18x9.

Since getting my car last October, I've used PS21, Zaino and now, the Nano wax from Eagle 1. I won't have any problem recommending any of the above waxes.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

jun said:


> I am using 18x8.5 and 18x9.5. Tires are 245/40 and 275/35 Goodyear F1 DS G3. Since I live and work in the Wash DC area, I didn't even look at the 19's. The 18's are just fine. It rides like my oem setup which are 18x8 and 18x9.
> 
> Since getting my car last October, I've used PS21, Zaino and now, the Nano wax from Eagle 1. I won't have any problem recommending any of the above waxes.


Thanks for the info. 
This set up leads to a 98mm front and 96.25mm rear hight of tire profiles, i.e. all being equal, the car seats higher on front tires than rear tires. ( I know the difference is really small, but still)
Is anyone out there using or thought of a front/rear tire combo that yelds either equal tire profiles or the front being slightly lower?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

FireWalker said:


> Thanks for the info.
> This set up leads to a 98mm front and 96.25mm rear hight of tire profiles, i.e. all being equal, the car seats higher on front tires than rear tires. ( I know the difference is really small, but still)
> Is anyone out there using or thought of a front/rear tire combo that yelds either equal tire profiles or the front being slightly lower?


Tirerack.com lists the complete tire specs of all tires that they sell. If the 1mm+ difference is that important to you, you can find the info you are looking for in their site.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Jun, could you post some pics of the back and front straight on, so as to show the relation of these wheel/tire combos to the wheel wells and the width of the car. Thanks.


----------

